# 16 madone:Replacement parts? OEM only or enve, Thompson... Stem, bars, seat post



## mtnbikerva1 (Jan 30, 2009)

What happens when something breaks or wears out, or we want a different size, etc?
Especially in 5 years or so when Trek stops making the proprietary parts.
Will OEM parts be crazy in cost?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

So far seems like you're one of the few worried about this...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

mtnbikerva1 said:


> What happens when something breaks or wears out, or we want a different size, etc?
> Especially in 5 years or so when Trek stops making the proprietary parts.
> Will OEM parts be crazy in cost?


You should network with the guy last month who bought a Ridley in 2013...the fork broke. Now he needs a new one.

Turns out, that frameset had a proprietary fork only made for Ridleys of that specific model in that specific year...and last I heard he was hosed. How far we've come, from decades old bikes with nearly fully interchangeable parts...to now 2-3 year old framsets have to be sold/retired/binned because there are no parts that work with them.

Parts won't cost a crazy amount...you'll have to get them custom made yourself, because the OEM part ceased being made in 2015/16


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Marc said:


> You should network with the guy last month who bought a Ridley in 2013...the fork broke. Now he needs a new one.
> Turns out, that frameset had a proprietary fork only made for Ridleys of that specific model in that specific year...and last I heard he was hosed.


I remember hearing of a US law that manufacturers must supply proprietary parts for 7 years? That was a long time ago, I wonder if it's still in effect.


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Jan 30, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> So far seems like you're one of the few worried about this...


Because I do not like waisting money!


----------

